# Picture of Colnago 50 c-c and 51c-c; C50 would be great



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Is it possible to post a picture of a Colnago with the size 

50 (c-c), that is Colnago 52 think,

and

51 (c-c), that is 53, 

only with traditional geometry, with horizontal top tube.

Thank you very much!! 

Referring to these small sizes, I think the traditionalö style looks better than the sloping geometry.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

This is my 52 cm C-T (50 cm C-C) Colnago C-40. 










Also have a C-50, but it is a 51 C-T (49 C-C) and it isn't complete yet, only have the frameset. Should you like, I can take a picture.

Regards,

Carlos


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is my 2006 C50. 53cm....


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Here is my C-50 51 cm


View attachment 96911


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Here's my C40*

It's a 2003, first year of the HP stays but I special ordered it w/o the HP stays and with AD10 paint. Took a little over 4 months. Size is 52, about 50ctc with a 52.5 top tube.



steiger1 said:


> Is it possible to post a picture of a Colnago with the size
> 
> 50 (c-c), that is Colnago 52 think,
> 
> ...


----------

